# Cichlid pregnant



## Jon2x74 (Oct 2, 2010)

How will i know if my cichlid is pregnant


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It depends on what kind of cichlid. For example, with mouth brooding cichlids you will see the bulge under her chin. "Holding" is a more correct term in this instance.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pregnant is a term that should only be used for mammals i believe

like dj said, mouth brooding cichlids "hold". as they spawn, the female lays her eggs, the male fertilizes them and the female scoops them up in her mouth and rolls them for a few weeks until the fry are developped and she releases them.

substrate spawners lay eggs, and you probably won't know until you see fry or see eggs, but there is no physical clue on the female other than maybe becoming more defensive around a cave


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

cjacob316 said:


> Pregnant is a term that should only be used for mammals i believe
> 
> like dj said, mouth brooding cichlids "hold". as they spawn, the female lays her eggs, the male fertilizes them and the female scoops them up in her mouth and rolls them for a few weeks until the fry are developped and she releases them.
> 
> substrate spawners lay eggs, and you probably won't know until you see fry or see eggs, but there is no physical clue on the female other than maybe becoming more defensive around a cave


For the substrate spawners--usually the male will build a cave (much like birds with a nest). He'll dig, move rocks, rip and adjust plants (I've watched several convict pairs do this). Then he will try to lure the female in <-it's so funny to see this, especially with a stubborn female (He keeps fixing the cave, and she still won't go in. He keeps trying to get her to go in...adding more plants, etc. Very entertaining and can take a week or two.) He'll dance for her--kind of a shimmy. Sometimes he'll touch her side with his (I call it a kiss).

I can usually tell by the coloring too <- depends on what cichlid you have. But usually both male and female get brighter. Convicts, for instance, almost lose their jail stripes and go very dark--look almost completely charcoal grey. After they lay and fertilize eggs, they guard and nip fish that come within 6 inches. Sometimes the mom kicks the male out, won't let him guard, but usually they do it together. The female's coloring then is very stark--white against dark grey.

It should be fairly obvious depending on what type of cichlid you have. But with African, my friend didn't even know her yellow lab was holding until I saw wiggling under the fish's jaw. So, since they hide a lot, it might be harder to tell.

So, just watch and see how the fish acts.


----------

